# Holy Bomboloni !



## Dikkie (May 16, 2021)

Holy Bomboloni by Bulevardi, on Flickr

Hi all !
Just release my latest song Holy Bomboloni last week.

You can check it out via different streaming platforms, choose wisely:








						bulevardi | Twitter, Instagram | Linktree
					

View bulevardi’s Linktree. Listen to their music on YouTube, Spotify, Apple Music here.




					linktr.ee
				




Recorded in Linux Mint Xfce
Daw: Reaper
Synths with U-He Hive
Guitar effects with Mod Duo from ModDevices

Have a nice day !
x


----------

